
Go 1.1 performance improvements, part 3 - geetarista
http://dave.cheney.net/2013/05/28/go-11-performance-improvements-part-3
======
stcredzero
Nice to see work on ARM. I wish we had something as powerful for dealing with
concurrency in iOS as golang. Immutables and the SDK get you pretty far, but
not quite as elegant. (If I am wrong please tell me)

~~~
millstone
Have you tried libdispatch
(<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grand_Central_Dispatch>)? It’s pretty darn
powerful.

~~~
stcredzero
I'd like to see a side by side comparison of this to Go.

------
f2f
i like green.

